

Microsoft's 64GB Surface Pro will only have 23GB usable storage - sandipc
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/29/3929110/surface-pro-disk-space-windows-8

======
fidz
I don't understand.. Windows XP was only use 2 GB of disk space. Windows 7
only 4 GB. I'm not yet migrating to Windows 8, but 20 GB disk space for OS is
remarkable.

